# Sorry picture OVERLOAD!!! : D



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

These are my two FAVORITES that I got today!

















Here's the rest!

















Peekaboo!









And do you remember me talking about the boer does I was going to get, well I'm only getting one of them, the nubian/boer cross one. Well, I got pics! I'll be getting her in a month or two, as soon as I pay her off! 
She's the one in the back, the other one is the other doe.

































In this one she's in the front and has the most color.









Sorry about all the pics, but I couldn't choose which ones to post! :roll:


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh wow, those first two are fabulous! The others are very nice too, and your new doe is really cute.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks!  I'm thinking of making the second one into a Christmas card. 

I thought that the little doe was soooo cute when I first saw her. Then my boss mentioned she was selling her and I jumped! :lol: Now just to come up with a name for her. :wink:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are soooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Hailee! Eventually I'll get as good as you at getting those action shots! :wink: 

Anyone have any ideas for a name for my little nubian/boer cross doeling?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pictures! I love the top one, it looks really neat. Your new doe is very pretty as well!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Love those ears!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cool beans! She looks really pretty. 

I wish my camera would take good action shots


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone! It was difficult to get those pics, but I love how they turned out!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

What do you guys think about the name Cookie Dough for my new boer doeling?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe sounds cute. I think it would fit her. Cookie Dough reminds me of "cookie dough icecream" and the colors would fit her right too :wink:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh Crissa!! Those are the cutest Pictures!! Awwwww. That is cool you are getting a boer. My friend raises Boers and she really likes them. Who is that Boer that is in with your goaties and sheep? Did I miss something?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Katherine. Yep that's a boer in with my girls, that's Thor I saved him from an abusive home. I'll try to find the thread for you.

Here it is.
http://thegoatspot.freeforums.org/viewt ... sc&start=0


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought I replied to this thread already! Anyways, they are all so cute! Is that Heidi in the second photo? I love that pic!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

In the second pic it's Lyric and Tempest with Heidi's ears and legs! :lol:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It is so cute! I couldn't tell quite who it was lol.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm going to try and make that into a Christmas card. I'm just trying to decide how exactly I want to do it! LOL.


----------

